# The Full Potential of the R4512



## eatsawdust (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow, I think that never would have crossed my mind to do that! But I think if I were able to get a good deal on the saw and the fence I would probably do it. In my experience I think you are right the fence is the most important part of the saw, I have owned a Craftsman jobsite saw, Delta bench top, two Dewalts jobsite saws, a Bosch jobsite saw, a Ridgid 3650 and a Jet super saw, so I have experienced several types from owning them and have used a Unisaw, Ridgid portable and some Ryobi table saws. I also touched a Powermatic, Grizzly, and Sawstop in the showrooms but have not used them yet or owned one yet (one can certainly dream).


----------



## aatwatch (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for the encouragement! I am not trying to say that expensive saws are not worth the price I am just trying to open a dialogue about alternatives for an average joe budget. I have micro precision for 1300 bucks including the blade. Am I ridiculous or smart? Two different schools of thought I guess..


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice! But why is the old fence still attached to the side of the saw?


----------



## aatwatch (Mar 18, 2013)

I just threw it down there yesterday when I was clearing the stock rails for the install


----------



## sixstring (Apr 4, 2012)

Those Incra fence systems are very impressive… it's a stupid gripe of mine but man do i hate that gold color, especially since it seems to match my Powermatic saw so well. I just have a Vega fence which I cant complain much about.

Way to upgrade the Ridgid… You should send them a pic of how nice their machine can be set up.


----------



## aji (Feb 9, 2011)

I have one installed on a Bosch 4100


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

It's all about what works for each of us. You don't have to have a $10,000 saw for it to meet your needs.


----------



## aatwatch (Mar 18, 2013)

"Like" Button to a1Jim


----------



## RUINTUIT (Jan 2, 2009)

Same set up with these differences: Craftsman table saw, BenchDog Router table and fence on the left end with a RouterFX lift holding a PC 892. I love the entire setup, except the weight of the saw and the power. Too light, too weak. I get everything done that I set out to do, but there is always a reset on the power source if I'm doing anything larger than 2". Also using WWII. My dream saw is a simple Grizz 690, with Incra Fence, and the same router extension setup. Just have to get some 220 wired to the garage. The Rigid looks good with the gold. I never hesitate with not installing the stock fence in favor of the Incra if I were to pull the trigger on the grizzly.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Props to you Jason and also to aji, for making your saws all YOU want them to be!!

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

I'm a Craftsman 21833 owner (same saw) with a LS-TS too. Great upgrade. One day I'll move the Incra over to a 3HP Sawstop, but until then, it's a great setup.


----------



## aji (Feb 9, 2011)

I really want a cabinet saw with the incra but the problem is i cant find one here in the Philippines. 
My only option is to import one from the US but the shipping and tax would double the price. Had to get the 4100 instead and i'm happy with it especially with the incra.


----------



## klassenl (Feb 13, 2011)

I like extension cords and the power bar behind our saw.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

I can't figure out why you'd prepare yourself for criticism. If the blade spins true on a Home Depot saw, I can't see where it would be less legitimate to trick it out than it would be on some 'trophy' saw.


----------



## aatwatch (Mar 18, 2013)

I view it that way as well.. It's just that the fence system alone cost more than the saw so I figured it would look funny.. turns out the only criticism i have received is for the extension cord powering a shop light in the background go figure


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

An Incra fence system is great and it will improve any saw as some of the previous posts show. The good thing is that it can be be removed and placed on a different saw if you decide to change saws. I had a Incra fence on my Grizzly cabinet saw. When I put it on I kept the stock fence …knowing I would put it back on when i sold the Grizzly.

Recently I bought a Saw Stop and put the Incra on it and sold the Grizzly with its original fence…


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

You are a horrible person for doing that to your saw. I hate everything you stand for.


----------



## lazyoakfarm (Sep 28, 2010)

You have a fine setup. I LIKE the Ridgid saw. After 5 years and now working with some harder wood, I am finding that I really need more power. I have to keep my blades super sharp to keep the saw as safe as possible. I love my Incra fence and when its time, it will transfer to my new saw.


----------



## Scott_C (Oct 13, 2012)

I guess the one thing someone could critique (not me) is that the Ridgid still has a smaller motor then a cabinet saw, but for 95% of what must of us use our saw for that wouldn't matter. Impressive setup.


----------



## Shaka (Sep 5, 2012)

Very nice set up. I'm still stuck on able to use the 20% HF coupon @ Home Depot. You can do that?


----------



## Jeff82780 (Mar 15, 2010)

Jason- some home depots honor the 20% coupon from HF. Some do not. Alll the home depots near me don't honor them, but its worth asking.


----------



## TheOldTimer (Dec 13, 2009)

Been using my contractor saw for too many years to admit. It has worked like a champ for me over the years. Installed up-grades consisting of a after market fence and a good mitre gauge. Thought I would get a cabinet saw some day but at 73 years young my existing saw is all I will ever need. If it is not broke, don't fix it and if it works why replace it! Especially at today's prices.


----------



## BryanCramer (Mar 3, 2013)

Though I hadn't seen my cousin Fred for
many years, his annual Christmas letters
mentioned his woodworking hobby and
his wonderful new shop. So, on a recent
trip, I decided to visit Fred and to see his
new workplace.
After a brief chat, Fred took me to the
lower level of his house, and with a dramatic
gesture, opened the doors to show me
his pride and joy. I almost gasped when I
saw the 30 -ft. by 30 -ft. room. Superbly lighted
with fixtures recessed into an acoustical
tile ceiling, it had oak-paneled walls and a
tile floor that gleamed with wax.
Set off by windows that opened onto a
patio was t h e largest cabinetmaker's '
bench I had ever seen. Nearby stood a
huge tablesaw. Fred proudly showed me
how easily and accurately the rip fence
marched across its shining surface . An
18-in. thickness planer was next, followed
by an 8-in. jointer, a 12-in. wood lathe, and
o t h e r s expensive new machines . Fred
mentioned $ 1 ,800 for his latest acquisition.
And, joy of joys, each large machine
was connected to a central dust collector.
But the best was yet to come. One wall
was covered with a custom-built oak cabinet
fitted with wide, shallow drawers.
Fred slid one out on its double-extension
slides, and there, resting on green felt,
each in its fitted holder, were 32 chisels,
bevel - e d g e , mortise a n d paving , each
crisply sharpened and o i l e d . The next
drawer held 28 screw drivers, from tiny
watchmakers' blades to a huge, gorilla
mode. A drawer of expensive wooden
planes followed, another of pliers, then
saws, hammers, measuring devices and
squares, files from needle to rasp.
Later, Fred's wife and other family
members joined us and moved from one
tool to another with appropriate admiration.
Fred followed with an orange shop
rag wiping off fingerprints. Finally someone
asked, " Fred, what do you make i n
your shop ? " T h e answer came quickly
from Fred's wife, who has never been noted
for tact. "He hasn't made a thing in 1 5
years and I know it's 15 years because that's how long we've lived here !" Fred
withered, orange rag and all.
On the long drive home I thought a lot
about that wonderful shop and my own
workplace . For years I had planned to enlarge
my shop and update my equipment.
Why not do it now ? I could rationalize the
expense as a retirement gift to myself.
The plans grew as the miles slipped by.
I would start with a new tile floor, a dust
collection system, new wiring and lights
and new paint . . . . Next morning, anxious to
start, I opened the door and surveyed the
shop that had served me well for 35 years.
The 9-ft. by 22 -ft. room seemed tiny compared
to Fred's. The plywood floor was
badly scarred. The storage drawers were
made of cast-off plywood. My 10-in. Sears
tablesaw cost me $ 169.95 in 1952, and that
included a 1- H P motor. How I had saved
for that old saw. My 6-in. jointer made by
some long forgotten company cost me
$ 1 2 . 50, used. The 7-in. planer seemed toy like compared with Fred's giant.
I sat down on the rolling stool I'd made,
when age decreed such a move , a n d
pulled my shop logbook o u t of a well filled
drawer. It contained a list of all my
projects for the 35 years. It was always a
pleasure to read it over . Six tall -case
clocks, eight shelf clocks, chess boards, a
cannon model, a wall cabinet that I feel
James Krenov might glance at for a moment,
dozens of little decorative boxes.
On and on went the list, each piece made
possible by faithful old tools. I know the
shortcomings of each one, the rip fence
that has to be squared up for each cut, the
chuck that falls off the drill press.
In turn each tool knew my shortcomings.
The countless mistakes, the wasted
wood, the failures in design and construction.
But that little shop and its well-worn
tools had given me more in return than
anything I had ever owned. Every day in
my profession I had listened to the complaints,
troubles and problems of humans.
But, when time permitted, I could escape
into the shelter of my shop where my
tools and wood never asked for perfection,
never questioned my decisions and
never expected a miracle. Here one could
beat on the bench in frustration and discard
an error. Here one could listen to the
sounds of creativity, here one could fashion
something that could bring joy to others,
and here one could harbor the secret
hope that in a century hence someone
would find a carefully hidden name and
date and think that whoever made this
thing did it well .
But I was determined I certainly deserved
and could afford better tools, so I
wrote out the order blank-one complete
set of Marples chisels,
the best, the ones with the boxwood
handles! - W W Sauer, Paxton, l/l. 
This was in an old Fine Woodworking #55. I copied and pasted it here (I couldn't get it out of a colom format). A good lesson to all and encouragement for those who are starting out.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Bryan, that post was fantastic. It sounds like Mr Sauer was in healthcare. I work in healthcare and it can be very stressful. Even though I am a very average woodworker, the hobby, the craft gives me such peace and satisfaction.

Puttering in my shop and slowly upgrading and modifying my tools like the OP has, is very rewarding.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

There is no way the router table fits on the right? I'd love to get the LS-TS with the wonder fence for the router, but having it on the left is a deal breaker.

Also what router do you have in it? The clearance for the motor sticks out quite a bit on that side and I'm not sure if my 7518 will clear it


----------



## aatwatch (Mar 18, 2013)

Lumber joe- the table is actually designed to fit on the right so that will be no problem for you. The incra will not work with a right table setup however for reasons you can see in the picture. I am using a dw610 but my PC 690 works fine too.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hard to go wrong with Incra…. Well done.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

You did a great install, it works for your needs, other then that I have nothing to say


----------



## RUINTUIT (Jan 2, 2009)

If you go with the longer rails, you should easily be able to fit a router table in and can always slide the fence back far enough for routing. The issue though is always having to work from the side of the router bit, rather than in front of it, like when the table is situated on the left hand side.

I have all the attachments, including the wonder fence, but rarely use them. Get the fence first and add pieces as you need them. I don't think you can go wrong with the Incra. Still can't figure out why Marc Spagnolo took his back off and put the powermatic fence back on. I absolutely love sliding the exact 1/32 and still have the ability to tweak it even further with the micro adjust just behind the fence. Love the SE1000 miter, and the miter express they make too. I use it for 50% of my cross cuts and miters.


----------



## aatwatch (Mar 18, 2013)

its good to hear others have made similar upgrades to this line of saws. while i understand and agree that it is underpowered compared to a professional cabinet saw, i have not found it to be an issue for me yet. now all i have to do is start building stuff…


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

I can't imagine why you would expect criticism. That saw has received a lot of positive reviews. I think it's a great saw, and you have simply improved it. I have a cabinet saw I got for a fair price several years ago. If I hadn't found that deal, I would have a saw like yours, or the craftsman twin. Nice work.


----------



## F40qwerty (May 16, 2012)

So I've been on the fence (rimshot) about getting the TS LS for my 4512 for a few weeks now. Thanks to the comments here, I finally picked one up yesterday from a local guy for $200. You're all not kidding about the space required on the right side and it'll be a bit of a squeeze in my garage, but I think it's worth it overall.


----------



## aatwatch (Mar 18, 2013)

@Dwain - I was preparing for criticism because the last time I posted that I liked my saw I got this:

" 
crank49
#11 posted 79 days ago
Flag

I resent being called a tool snob because I object to shoddy Chinese machinery looking products being sold at a price that drives quality manufacturers out of business.

This saw is a Yugo. Some of them might get the job done for a while, but they damage the entire market in general.

-Michael :-{| Diapers and politicians both need to be changed often; and for the same reason.

"

Hopefully you understand why I was gun-shy!


----------



## aatwatch (Mar 18, 2013)

@Brentmoore- If my post helped you make the decision then I am glad. The space issue for the positioner definately caused me to have to rearrange my shop but like you said, it's worth it.


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

aatwatch,

I would suggest that when you find and a*^hole like that, you ignore him. I am sure he was in the minority. If these guys had their way, we would still be driving Chevy Nova's and Crysler K Cars. They don't understand the competitive marketplace. There are only so many pre 1970 Unisaws out there. We can all have one, and we can't all buy a $1,500 cabinet saw. This saw is not a Yugo, it is a Civic, or a Carolla, a saw that provides what the home woodworker market needs, at a price they can afford. There are a lot of craftsman 113 contractor saws out there, and you always hear about people upgrading them. That is because they are pretty poor saws, at least mine was. I am very happy with my cabinet saw purchase, and I am sure you are happy with yours.

That guy is DEFINATELY a tool snob. It's just that simple. Let him ride his AMC Gremlin into the sunset. The rest of us will get along in the real world. Great job on your saw. If it works for you, it works.


----------



## jm8 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice set up.


----------



## buck_cpa (Mar 26, 2013)

what coupon did you use? Harbor Freight???


----------



## ward63 (Dec 12, 2009)

That is one nice saw! I wish Incra would make a 25" version as the 32" TS-LS is just too long for my shop, but then I'd would do what "aji" did an get the Bosch saw because Japan prices with the big 3-Makita, Hitachi, Ryobi are over priced Chinese Junk. I can dream….

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*aatwatch*

I don't have a problem with all of the fancy stuff you've added to it…
... if you have a need for that high quality ACCURACY, go for it!

I do have a problem with your electrical wiring though…
... flimsy extension cords daisy chained across the wall…

Would be better if you got some aluminum conduit, some outlet boxes (4 plug cap), #12 wire, and did it right…
... would not take very long to do… nor cost a whole lot… BUT, would be a lot safer & easier to use. 

Think about it…

Have fun with your accurate saw cutting…
... what do you cut/make that requires the cool equipment?

You sure made super use of your 20% discount coupon! * GOOD FOR YOU!!*


----------



## aatwatch (Mar 18, 2013)

@Joe Lyddon

I regret that you have a problem with my electrical wiring. The "flimsy extension cords daisy chained across the wall" was temporary to plug my router until Harp electrical could get out to wire in an outlet from the breaker box 3 feet away. I am honored that you care so much for my safety as to point out how unsafe and difficult I am making it by "not doing it right." Maybe one day I can come to your perfect garage shop and take pictures of what the "right way" is.

My fault I guess for putting myself out there.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*aatwatch*

Now that I've knocked the CHIP off of your back, and you have unloaded it onto me for just trying to help, you can put it back on your back to get it ready for the next guy that tries to help you!

Have a GREAT day…

*SHEESH… I'll have to check my nose to see if it's still there… LOL *

... if you like FIRES in your shop, leave your temporary setup just the way you have it…


----------

